# Delaware dove fields



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

How's the sunflower fields looking this year? I know the DNR said last year that they didn't do so well....Any info would be great.
thanks


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

I have not been up to check them out, have you yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

I was out to check the one field I've hunted for years...I didn't last year because of no sunflowers....this year the 2 fields are weed fields!! WTF ODNR!! it looks as if they didn't even try to plant ANYTHING!!
good luck tomorrow whoever heads out...I might just sleep in!!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Maybe it was flooded at planting time?


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

no too sure...it's off Waldo-Fulton Rd. I don't think it get's too flooded there.


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

fish4wall said:


> How's the sunflower fields looking this year? I know the DNR said last year that they didn't do so well....Any info would be great.
> thanks


----------



## jimvollmar (Sep 22, 2014)

I planted millet in in my dove patch this year and the doves love this seed much better than sunflowers


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

Looking for some help controlling those pesky critters?! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

HookBender said:


> Looking for some help controlling those pesky critters?! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where and when???  I hunted the wheat fields in Delaware Monday and didn't see any!!!


----------



## HookBender (Apr 2, 2012)

fish4wall said:


> where and when???  I hunted the wheat fields in Delaware Monday and didn't see any!!!


That was an offer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

gotcha...


----------

